# bayou 300 opinions



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Looking for something too tinker with in my spare time and came across a 300 bayou on kijiji for $500. Info says runs and drives great but needs some carb work. I am just wondering if anyone knows of anything I should watch out for on the bayou's and if it would be worth it? Any info appreciated


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i just picked up an 88 bayou 300. it has the famous leaking carb problems that most have. someone discovered a fix to that , which is switching to a trx300 carb, the honda carb is a much better carb . i just picked up one from ebay for 45$ and should get it this week. im just gonna build it to trail ride around the house , mine runs great other than the carb leakin.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I had three of them growing up...I bet my old 300 4x4 had 8,000 miles on it and that is no joke. I never had any carb problems...actually never had any. Best bikes I have ever owned. I would love to fine the last year model 300 4x4...I think it was a 1999 model.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

just looking at it again, its listed as a 2wd, is that right? if so would it be a PITA too convert too a 4wd? kinda just wanna get it, fix it and sell it


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I had a few different ones growing up...bayou 220, bayou 250, and bayou 300. All of which were 2wd, and all of which had dirtdevil tires on the rear. They were abused EVERY time I rode them and put up wet several times and never had any probs except outta the 220 after I rode threw about 5 feet of water on it lol. The bayou's are some tuff lil bikes man, I'd buy it for $500 as long as its still in ok shape.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

gonna contact this guy and check it out, will keep you guys posted and score some pics if I bring it home


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

One of the best mudders I saw was my cousins 250 bayou. He had my 25" ITP 589s on the rear. That thing would float and still keep goin. Kept up with our brutes. The Bayou's are very tough. We get some in our shop torn up so bad but dang they still run good. I'd like to find an old 400 4x4 to mess around on. It would be expensive to convert it to a 4x4. Wouldnt be worth it unless you plan on keep it forever.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I wished Kawie still made as tuff as they made the Bayou's.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Agreed. Dont make stuff as good as they used to. They still do but alot more electronics now which causes lots of our probs with the brutes. Their seals suck too haha


----------

